# Looking for a tablet



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking into purchasing an android tablet in the near future. I'm not looking for something top of the line like the 10.1 (not currently in my budget). I'm looking for a tablet that has been rooted and gingerbread roms available so that I can watch netfix at work on a screen larger than that ont the T-bolt. 3g/ 4G not really a must as I can keep my phone on charge and tether to it. 
I am almost considering just going for a nook color but have not really looked into rom availability and netfix support.

Any input that you can provide to get me to a recent tablet for my basic needs would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

A nook color has plenty of hacks available (GB, CM7, etc) so it would be perfect for you.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

The OG galaxy tab has a cm7 build available. it's a nice tablet


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the nook color has more dev going on for it though


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Asus transformer is less expensive, bit its still fairly high end. I would suggest viewsonic GTab. i believe it has CM7 support, and it runs arround 300 dollars


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I vote the nook color too, lots of people working on it.. if I'm not mistaken you can set it to boot up off the SD card as well


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

go with the nook color. It is a really great deal for what it is. Put CM7 on it and you wont be sorry. I can tell you from owning both a Xoom and a Nook, you can't beat it for $250


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

OP, what's your budget? You fan grab a viewsonic gtab for $250.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying not to exceed the $300 pricepoint. I just need something to leave in my tool box at work. 7"+ screen and the ability to play netflix via an app, not some crazy pc media center bs.

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> Trying not to exceed the $300 pricepoint. I just need something to leave in my tool box at work. 7"+ screen and the ability to play netflix via an app, not some crazy pc media center bs.
> 
> Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


well if you have to leave it in a tool box I would recommend the nook since you can get an otterbox defender case for it, and then it might have a chance of holding up on a job site.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya looks the nook color is calling your name!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I appreciated the input guys. I guess the nook color may be the right route to go.

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Brand new they're about $230 I believe.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Brand new they're about $230 I believe.


cool, I have not really looked around yet. Think I may just drop a few subtle hints considering my B-day and Father's Day are coming up soon. (i.e. Get me a damn Nook Color!!!!)


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I hear that. The xoom was my bday present to myself from my wife. Subtle hints turned to bawling like a baby!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Subtle hints turned to bawling like a baby!


 How do you think I got the T-bolt as soon as Best Buy Mobile opened on release day!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Its a gift us married techies have.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> I hear that. The xoom was my bday present to myself from my wife. Subtle hints turned to bawling like a baby!


I took the other route. I knew I wanted a xoom, so when apple announced the fondleslab2 my wife decided she had to have one. So I was driving back home on the day it was released and I came across a best buy with 5 people in line 15 minutes before they went on sale, so I went in and got her one. Then she had nothing to complain about when I showed up with a wifi xoom one day.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I got me a Xoom coming in on July 7th!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

got my nook color a little while ago. working on loading CM7. hope it works lol


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok CM7 up and running. BUT i do not have a market... any help is appreciated. I installed using this method


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

nvm got it!!!!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet man! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

It has been a petty unproductive day at work. Now need to dig thru a million forums to figure out if there is a volume fix. Sound is bearly even noticeable.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Check androidtablets.net. We have a huge nook section.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I would go with a 7 Inch Gtab. If you get a GSM version then CM7 is available for it. Khasmek is working on a CDMA version for it as well. It will be dropping soon. He is currently dealing with some family issues and has a lack of internet but has assured us that it is on its way. I own a VZW edition and it is easily rooted and an awesome device. I am sure you could pick one up for less than 300. The only thing i can stress is SCREEN PROTECTOR. I didnt put one on mine and ended up with a rather large scratch on the display. You can only really tell when its off but still bugs me a little.


----------



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

Nook Color is good choice. There are several Android tablets available from mp4nation. However, if one needs purely for custom roms only then should go there. I am saving up for GTab 10.1. SuperCurio is currently singing hymns about it on Twitter.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I have personally had the Acer Iconia and an iPad (original and I got it as an xmas gift as I wanted to wait and get an android tablet with T2 and there were rumors) and now I have an Asus Transformer. 
This tablet by FAR is the best one out there for the $ I've seen. It has Honeycomb (already been updated to 3.1 too), decent cameras (the FFC doesn't really look pixelated on in previews or photos imo but you can definitely tell its lower quality which is to be expected on a FFC), is really the smoothest HC experience I've seen (I've played with xoom's before but no galaxy tab 10.1 yet), and if you want it you can get the keyboard dock that doubles the battery life & adds productivity value to the tablet. I personally can't vouch for the KB dock but I have read good and bad things about it and I have to say its definitely on my "to be bought" list. 
Hope this helps and happy shopping! Don't forget to get on YouTube and look up some reviews btw, they can really do nothing but help you choose!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> OP, what's your budget? You fan grab a viewsonic gtab for $250.


200 -> Nook Color
250 -> Viewsonic G Tab
If you can/want to spend more, then go with the Transformer and leave yourself the later upgrade option with the keyboard dock.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought the Acer A500. I think it has the best bang for the buck. Full USB Support, HDMI, Tegra 2, No Bloat, Battery Lasts a good 8 to 9 hours of use, My only complaint is the lack of accessories for it. Ive been trying to find a good Portfolio cover for it. But yea Best Buy 449 bucks, Great deal especially when you line it up against the Xoom. The Xoom is way pricey when you get the same exact thing with the Acer + a Full USB Port with out having a docking station or Dongle.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

So far I am loving the Transformer. My only beef is the battery drains quickly while in standby.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Also really impressed with the TF. The dock is a must have in my opinion and really does take it to another level. My laptop hardly gets used now.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------

